# Favorites not syncing across devices in Edge



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I just installed a new HD on my desktop. Prior to this I had my favorites etc... synced in Microsoft Edge to three devices with no problem. I have three devices with Windows 10 on all three using Edge as the browser on all of them (Desktop, Tablet & Phone). Now the data is not migrating to the desktop. I have sync turned on in the browser and settings. I have tried all the suggestions that I have found searching the internet ie... clearing all browsing history, turning sync off and back on and signing out of MS account, in with a local account, out of that then back in with the MS account to no avail. I'm stumped! Any help would be greatly appreciated.

BTW, I do have the data on another drive so I can access it and import it from that drive to Edge, but that doesn't correct my syncing issue.


----------

